

Art Lebedev's Segmentus implemented in javascript - threepointone
http://spitleaf.com/30days/day4.html

======
huhtenberg
If you like this one, check out the QlockTwo clock as well:

# <http://www.qlocktwo.com> \- the original, 900 euros a piece

# <http://zachchadwick.com/klok> \- the Javascript version

#
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/19203306@N00/sets/7215762299881...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/19203306@N00/sets/72157622998814956)
\- the Arduino remake

------
chaosmachine
This is neat, I've been thinking about building a mechanical version of this
since I was child (I used to stare at digital clocks for long periods of time,
just to watch the numbers change).

------
andrewcooke
does the bottom right "hinge" of each digit have two "fingers" for aesthetics
(so that there is always one hidden)?

~~~
threepointone
it wouldn't be consistent with the other 'hinges' if it had just one finger, I
guess. I could remove it, but I'm trying to be faithful to the original. Nice
catch though :) If you notice, no hand goes into the NW and SE position
either.

~~~
andrewcooke
i hadn't thought at look at the orignal - your fingers move differently! i
prefer your movement, although i think the original has a slightly more
balanced look (fatter fingers). you seem to be using a regular pattern of
movement - have you considered choosing which finger to move at random, so
that the movement varies more?

[edit obviously i don't mean that the fingers move at random, but since you
have two fingers on a hinge you have a choice when it comes to changing how
they are arranged]

------
est
JS animations took me back to 1999 again.

